# JTMURPHREE's Emerald Zoysia Journal



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Got my 1998 Toro GM 1000 up and running, front irrigation heads replaced and spraying somewhat even(system was 25+ years old so I had what I had zone/layout wise --for now)and finally decided to take the front yard from 2" down to 0.5". Had some leveling of ruts and plugging that I started back in early May that will take a while to grow in, but if I didn't pull the trigger now, I might have waited until next year. I dethached part of the yard, mostly by hand last year, and it was just as bad this year so I knew it was time.

Hopefully it will bounce back within a month or two and I can post progress pics. I also intended to core aerate and do some leveling this summer, but I guess that will depend on how well the Zoysia recovers. I plan using a PGR after the grass recovers, but might wait until next spring. Depending on how well the front recovers, I might be taking the back yard down this summer too. Any tips/experiences for Emerald mowed at or near 0.5" would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
JTM

Leveling/ plugging a rut by the street


Front yard before at 2ish inches


Front after scalping with rotary at 1.5"- so much thatch


Front after clipping it down to 0.5"( still have to decide on shrubs for front and work on the landscpaing after removing the overgrown boxwoods)


Front after clipping it down to 0.5"


Backyard at maybe 2.5"(hasn't been cut in several days)


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Starting to come back in 2 and a half weeks after scalping


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

One month after scalp. Zoysia is much greener, but still pretty thin. I hope it starts to fill in quicker this next month. Weeds have definitely taken advantage of the lawn being thin.

Plugged area has made very little progress in spreading. I heavily watered the plugged areas for the first week or so after plugging(this was all before the scalp) and those areas around the plugs look much more dense. Some spots I plugged last year still have not filled in all the way, but I also watered them while I was watering the new plugs so the surrounding grass is much thicker. Ready to start using PGR


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Looking good! Using any fert to help it come in?


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Benwag said:


> Looking good! Using any fert to help it come in?


Thanks! Probably too much, but Emerald is soo slow at coming back it seems. I put out about 1.5lb of slow release nitrogen. Also sprayed some of @ryanknorr humic/fulvic acid to help kick in the fertilizer. A couple of inches of rain this week will surely help too


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@jtmurphree - beautiful lawn and home. i cant believe how flat your yard is! Your front porch is :thumbup: i spent some time working in The Magic City. Great town and people


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

@raymond Thank you, sir!
I actually read through your journal a week or two ago. Keep it coming!

I have a long way to go for sure, especially with working on the front bed landscaping and eventually replacing the sidewalk. Overall the yard is flat, but I def have some areas to work on. Maybe I can have it looking good by this time next year once my plugs grow in!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

jtmurphree said:


> and eventually replacing the sidewalk.


I'm in the same boat. Getting stumps ground near by my driveway has made it crack like crazy - real shame. I have toyed with the idea of replacing with store/bring/pavers myself. Our fellow TLF friends have inspired me to do more myself


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Still filling in nicely. Cut on Tuesday afternoon and today. Getting a lot more growth this week. Good bit of rain the last two weeks, so I haven't had to run irrigation at all. Spot spraying weeds this afternoon once it cools off. Lapping compound is coming in today, so I might try and sharpen the reel up a bit.

This was from Tuesday of this week on the other side of the sidewalk



Today's cut


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Shaping up, getting tight!


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Starting week 3 of PGR. Grass is still filling in, but this is definitely still a rehab year. Plugged areas are starting to grow some--I need to add some sand. Hopefully the PGR won't stunt the fill in too much.







I should have applied a pre-emergent after scalping. I have been spraying tons of spurge and hand pulling crabgrass. I have a couple of areas that are mostly carpetgrass(I think) that I am trying to get rid of. Also painted glypho on my dallis grass several weeks ago, so that has left some dead spots that need filling in -- should probably plug those areas, but i'll just see how long it takes the emerald to fill in on its own.

Considering doing a light sanding/leveling job this week --should have done it earlier in the summer, but I haven't tied down where I'm going to get sand from yet. Heavy summer rains sure do show the low spots well. Pic taken 7/12/2020


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Soil test data came in. Pleased with the results PH wise, but it looks like I need to put down some fertilizer and ironite.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been ignoring my emerald in the backyard for my Bermuda in the front and it's really hurting in the back. I've been trying to let it grow taller to recover in the 107 degree heat but it's just not doing well. Darn stuff takes forever to recover. Bermuda just shrugs it off and keeps going. I'm going to scalp the zoysia next year when I get my reel mower and start mowing it low too so I've kind of written it off, but reading your journal shows it's not just me! Now I gotta figure out how to get rid of the Bermuda in it! Looking good!


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> I've been ignoring my emerald in the backyard for my Bermuda in the front and it's really hurting in the back. I've been trying to let it grow taller to recover in the 107 degree heat but it's just not doing well. Darn stuff takes forever to recover. Bermuda just shrugs it off and keeps going. I'm going to scalp the zoysia next year when I get my reel mower and start mowing it low too so I've kind of written it off, but reading your journal shows it's not just me! Now I gotta figure out how to get rid of the Bermuda in it! Looking good!


@DFWLawnNut Thanks! So slow at filling in, but I think once it gets there and if kept cut low with a reel, you can't beat it. Once you start cutting it low and it starts to come back you can get away with cutting every 3-4 days with Emerald. If you decide to do PGR you can cut every 6-7 days and never worry about scalping it.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Took the grass off regulation several weeks ago and put down 1.5lb of potash and some starter fert for the P. Definitely regretting that I screwed around and didn't do any sand leveling this summer, but there is always next year. Wife was getting pretty upset I was spending too much time in the yard and not on inside projects.

Still need to go get some new shrubs/plants and finish the front beds before it starts to cool down too much

Prior to cut 9/5/20


Post cut 9/6/20


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Core aerated a couple weeks ago, applied humic acid and a potash (lacking from soil test last year). Let it breathe a couple weeks and spot leveled yesterday with a yard of sand. Obviously raked and broomed this in better once the sand dried some, but really needed to sand the entire yard and drag.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Upgraded to a heavy grooved front roller and it really gets down in the turf. Much better and shorter cut than the smooth roller. Cant decide if I need to raise the cut up some though --still not level everywhere and getting some scalping in areas I wasn't before. This is just over 1/2". Also just put down PGR last weekend for the fisrt time this year so we will see how that goes


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

That looks awesome. Filled in great.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> That looks awesome. Filled in great.


Thanks! I wish zoysia would move a little quicker, but I'll get it there eventually, hopefully.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Army worms made their way into the yard last week or so. I didn't put any insecticide out before because I read where they won't damage zoysia like they will Bermuda -- I did see several worms last Thursday and they did crew on the grass causing white tips on the upper third or so of the grass blade, but it wasn't that noticeable unless you were standing right over an area-- this was pretty much over the entire yard with some areas that were a little more concentrated. I fearfully sprayed over the weekend but it looks like they got tired of chewing on the zoysia and have moved on or died out at this point


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

Dropped down to 5/8" . Obviously I need to be in the market for a new fert spreader. Working with a cheapo Scott's and the streaks this time look awful. Looking at putting down prodamine next weekend


----------

